# Why do my wethers blow or make sneezing sound



## Jeff Traver (Aug 19, 2018)

I have two 6 mo old males that make a blowing or sneezing sound. It’s like when you give someone a raspberry on the belly. I’ve heard of unfixed males doing this.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi, welcome to the group. I have a 6 month old wether, he was banded at 10 weeks. (2- 4 month old recent wethers as well). These guys snort, make moany grunt sounds when eating, have almost like a high pitched purr when getting groomed and will make a blow sound sort of like deer. The 2 youngest wethers still have testerone, can take up to a month to be completely gone. They were being teenage boys a little bit before becoming wethers.


----------



## Jeff Traver (Aug 19, 2018)

Sometimes they do it while they are eating, other times when I’m brushing them or petting them.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Have noticed goats really enjoy scrapping over everything. One wants all the food, brushing and pets. In there world, strongest of the group gets the best and first of everything. Mine have pushed each other out of the way so many times. All the while making noises, sometimes stomping feet. Have you had your guys very long? When my own started doing these behaviors, I was a little alarmed. Now, it's like I know this is how they communicate and sort of understand what they are trying to say.


----------



## Jeff Traver (Aug 19, 2018)

I got my two boys around 9 weeks. One is a Nubian and the other is a Nigerian and Nubian cross. Just this last Saturday I got a registered Nigerian dwarf female that is 3 months. All have very different personalities and loads of entertainment. I was told I shouldn’t give my wethers grain. Do you know if there is any truth to that. I’ve been giving them 3 cups of goat chow in the evening when I put them to bed. That’s 3 cups for all of them together not 3 cups per goat.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

My pygora boys do the same thing especially when we are walking through the woods. I thought it was an alarm sound because after one does it they both stand at alert and look around like deer do. They also make all the purring sounds or grunting sounds when they are being brushed and loved on. I love it!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

grain for boys especially wethers can cause UC do to high phosphorous low calcium imbalance.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Jeff Traver said:


> I got my two boys around 9 weeks. One is a Nubian and the other is a Nigerian and Nubian cross. Just this last Saturday I got a registered Nigerian dwarf female that is 3 months. All have very different personalities and loads of entertainment. I was told I shouldn't give my wethers grain. Do you know if there is any truth to that. I've been giving them 3 cups of goat chow in the evening when I put them to bed. That's 3 cups for all of them together not 3 cups per goat.


Yes, that is true. Adding ammonium chloride either by adding it to the drinking water or as an additive in feed is essential for wethers. AC helps break down the accumulation and growth size of kidney stones males are more prone to develop.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Jeff Traver said:


> I have two 6 mo old males that make a blowing or sneezing sound. It's like when you give someone a raspberry on the belly. I've heard of unfixed males doing this.


Intact Bucks will also tongue wave, blubber, raise their lips; make a "buck face" while smelling the air around them and mark themselves with urine.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Intact Bucks will also tongue wave, blubber, raise their lips; make a "buck face" while smelling the air around them and mark themselves with urine.


Yup clyde does this...flicks his tongue - makes this weird noise then hoof stomp then the tongue flick lol. ohlala:


----------

